# Sticky  Forum Rules | Forum Kuralları



## System_Halted

*Kurallar*

Daha düzenli, yararlı ve huzurlu bir forum için lütfen aşağıdaki kurallara uyalım.

*01.* Forumumuzun ana amacı, Türkiye Tanıtımı, Proje ve Gelişmelerin Paylaşımıdır. Konular şehircilik, modern ve tarihi yapılar, yeni projeler üzerine yoğunlaşmaktadır.

*02.* Forumda mesaj kirliliğini önlemek için, yeni konu açmadan önce arama yaparak, daha önceden açılmış olan konulara devam etmenizi istiyoruz.

*03.* Yeni bir başlık açacaksanız, daha önceden açılmamış olmasının yanı sıra, yeterli sayıda fotoğrafa/bilgiye sahip olmanın yanı sıra benzer konularda önceden açılmış başlıklara da göz atarak başlığı formata uygun biçimde açmalısınız. Aksi durumda mesajınızı daha genel başlıklara yollayınız.

*04.* Forumda kullanacağımız bilgilerin gerçek ve fotoğrafların olabildiğince iyi ve uygun boyutlarda olmasına dikkat edin. Ayrıca eğer fotoğraflar alıntıysa kaynağını göstermeye özen gösterin.

*05.* Bütün mesajımızı ya da bir paragrafı BÜYÜK HARFLERLE yazmayalım. Sadece vurgulamak istediğimiz bir cümle varsa onu büyük harf yazalım.

*06.* Anlamsız ve provokatif başlıklar açmak ve konuları saptırmak yasaktır.

*07.* Forum bünyesinde tartışma çıkarabilecek tahrik edici mesajlar atılması yasaktır. Tartışmanın kavgaya dönüşmesi halinde, yöneticiler başlık kilitleme ve üyeleri cezalandırma hakkına sahiptir.

*08.* Ağır kişisel saldırılar (küfürler) hiçbir şekilde kabul edilemez ve ceza gerektirir. Sürekli forum huzurunu bozan üyeler forumdan uzaklaştırılır.

*09.* Turkuaz Kafe'deki siyasî başlıklar haricinde siyasî partilerle ilgili tartışmalar yapmak yasaktır.

*10.* Kışkırtıcı ve kaba mesajlar uyarılmaksızın silinir. Fikirlerinizi daha uygun cümlelerle dile getirmelisiniz.

*11.* Türkiye Forumu Kurallarına ek olarak, bağlı olduğumuz Euroscrapers Forumu kurallarını da incelemeli ve uymalısınız.

*12.* Din hakkında yeni başlıklar açmak şimdilik yasaktır.

*13.* Özel Mesaj yoluyla atılan mesajların içerikleri forumlarda tartışılmayacak ve paylaşılmayacaktır, mesaj içeriğinde bir sıkıntı olduğu düşünülüyorsa "report post" seçeneği kullanılarak mesaj modlara iletilmelidir. Paylaşılan mesajın içeriğine göre, özellikle de kişisel bilgiler içerip içermediğine göre "ban" cezasına kadar gidebilecek yaptırımlar uygulanacaktır.
Uyarıların ve modlarla yapılan özel görüşmelerin içeriklerinin forumda paylaşılması da yasaktır.

*14.* Ulaşım [Infrastructure and Mobility] başlıklarında haber ya da bilgi paylaşmayı amaçlayan, bir yaratıcı tarafından oluşturulmuş videolarda içerik hakkında bilgi vermeden paylaşım yapılamaz. Detaylar için: Paylaşım yapmadan önce okuyunuz!


----------

